# how do i create a axanthic spider royal?



## jamie and janie (Jan 24, 2009)

i have a female spider , what other morph is needed to create a axanthic spider?? or am i barking completely up the wrong tree with the two morphs needed ?? help lol thanks jamie and janie


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

If you have a female spider already then you need a male axanthic

Bred together this will give you offspring of:
50% normal het axanthic
50% spider het axanthic
Odds per egg 

Then you need to keep two of the offspring back (both dont need to be spiders just one spider het axanthic and one normal het axanthic)and breed them together to get an axanthic spider. Or keep a female spider het axanthic back and breed back to the axanthic father.

Axanthic is a recessive so takes a fair while to create a new morph from it. There are also a number of axanthic lines such as TSK, VPI, etc. Which one you go for is down to your personal preference.

Im going for axanthic spiders too but have the pairing the other way round with a female axanthic and male spider as once a I produce a spider het axanthic male I can put it back to the mother.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

oakelm said:


> If you have a female spider already then you need a male axanthic
> 
> Bred together this will give you offspring of:
> 50% normal het axanthic
> ...


This is probably the fastest way of producing spider axanthics as some males produce viable sperm plugs at just over 6 months old if they are over 550g but some times they can go for it if they are a bit smaller.

The down side to growing on females is it can take alot longer by at least a year and a half or more, it all really depends on how good a feeder the female is etc etc, i have a year old mojo that is 1200g but she still wont be sexually mature for a while!

i hate the waiting games lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

My goal is for the Axanthic Killer Bees :flrt::flrt::flrt:.


----------

